# Winter Thaw



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I was not expecting this for at least another four to five weeks.Six feet of snow this year and now most has melted.Now I know you all are aware of what I am talking about.Yes its the dreaded muddy puppy syndrome.I do not relish taking them to the park to run but they like chasing those moles so much.They have this burning desire to pounce on them and flip them in the air.And no they don't hear me when its time to go.There is always another mole hole to sniff out.Oh well at least my bathroom is just inside the back door,looks like the tub is going to get an early workout this year.I just had to flush out the drain in my crawlspace under the back of the house.There was too much build up...drains running slow. I know why plumbers get paid so well.It was not a fun job,quite smelly to say the least.Happy early spring to all you who are getting ready to endure muddy puppy syndrome ;D


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Trust me, Muddy Vizsla, is NOTHING compared to Muddy Bearded Collie. Much as I loved my beardie, the grooming was ****! Vizsla's are almost self cleaning in comparison!  Still freezing here in Newfoundland. I worry that my guy gets cold on the walks but he doesn't seem to. Do some of you use coats?


----------

